
Let’s Draw Together - ghoshbishakh
https://multiuser-sketchpad.glitch.me/
======
Trasmatta
When somebody draws or writes something racist it's fascinating to watch how
quickly a ton of other cursors rush to cover it up or change it. Glad to see
most people not approving of swastikas and slurs.

EDIT: on a more entertaining note, I just saw somebody with great handwriting
write "Incredible how fast something like this devolves into vulgarity".
Vulgarity was immediately scratched out and replaced by a crudely written
"dicks".

~~~
pishpash
Only some slurs are erased. Ones against other groups are left up. It shows
it's PC conditioning, not anything genuine.

~~~
Trasmatta
I was on there for a couple of hours, and I just saw the same repeated racist,
homophobic, and anti-semitic slurs again and again and again (not to mention
constant swastikas). I don't even know what types of "PC-approved" slurs
you're referring to.

------
fctorial
#!/usr/bin/env zsh

dir=0

up() { xdotool mouseup 1 }

down() { xdotool mousedown 1 }

right() { dir=$(expr $dir + $1) }

left() { dir=$(expr $dir - $1) }

walk() { for i in {1..$1}; do xdotool mousemove_relative --sync --polar $dir 1
done }

square() { down for i in {1..4}; do walk 20 right 90 done up }

block () { down for i in {1..10}; do walk 200 right 90 walk 1 right 90 walk
200 left 90 walk 1 left 90 done up }

circle () {

}

block

# go crazy

~~~
fctorial
Better version:

[https://gist.github.com/fctorial/4cef5d564d84662baacfebaed7c...](https://gist.github.com/fctorial/4cef5d564d84662baacfebaed7c19913)

------
rnotaro
This project has received too many requests, please try again later.

~~~
raptortech
Ironic that the URL is glitch.me

------
ngold
Super fun. As an artist, I drew a realistic face and the whole room stopped
what the were doing and helped. Great link.

------
NiceWayToDoIT
Cool, I like it, it would be nice to have quick hashed rooms, so you can share
it with specific group.

~~~
Trasmatta
I used to use [http://flockdraw.com/](http://flockdraw.com/) for that, but it
uses Flash. There's been a lot of other similar things that have come and gone
over the years.

------
rohfle
To download the code from glitch:

git clone [https://api.glitch.com/git/multiuser-
sketchpad](https://api.glitch.com/git/multiuser-sketchpad)

------
tholman
The glitch.com "this is the free tier and you need to upgrade" is
uncharacteristically brutal considering how chill they are as a company.

You can see the source here [https://glitch.com/~multiuser-
sketchpad](https://glitch.com/~multiuser-sketchpad) ... and can "remix" to
fork your own version of the project.

------
personomas
I wrote 'Wow'. Then somebody wrote over it: 'You are not your thoughts." I,
then, replied, "Then what am I?". Then, he wrote, "your actions." I followed
up with, "But your thoughts lead to actions."

------
daguava
That was fun until we killed it :)

------
nirei
function createEvent(type, x, y) { const event = new PointerEvent(type,
{pointerId: 1, bubbles: true, cancelable: true, pointerType: "touch", width:
100, height: 100, isPrimary: true, clientX: x, clientY: y }); const element =
document.getElementById('canvas'); element.dispatchEvent(event); }

createEvent("pointerdown", 0, 300); for(x = 0; x < 100; x+=10) {
createEvent("pointermove", x, 300) } createEvent("pointerup", 100, 300);

what am I doing wrong?

------
caogecym
Wow glitch is awesome, the idea of cloud development platform is just
fascinating! My second time using this website, feels like the site is really
taking off.

------
tylorr
Putting the page in background and coming back made the screen go white for a
while, eventually the art came back. I was a bit concerned I lost the page.

------
DominikD
One minute in and it's already humanity in a bottle. One person draws world
map, another writes n-word across the African continent. Sigh.

------
rlt
Well that was fun, turning someone else's swastikas into Windows logos and
"MAGA" into "VAGINA"

------
bottlelion
Of course, everyone started drawing penises, swastikas, and “Trump”...

~~~
koboll
I drew a 3D isomorphic "HI" and a nice face with a unicorn horn :)

~~~
tutfbhuf
I'm one of the penis drawers. Hask me anything.

~~~
sixothree
Whose penis were you drawing?

~~~
mcs_
reasonable question

